# Front casting platform and removable flyline tamer



## texas2red (Jul 13, 2012)

*Front casting platform With removable Flyline Tamer. Casting platform made by Pro-Line *Custom *Aluminum. Platform is 24 x 20 inches and 16 inches high with Seadek pad. Flyline Tamer ataches with aluminum bracket and two bolts with wing nuts. Flieline Tamer has been discontinued and is no longer made. Both itemes in like new condition. *
*Price $400.00 or best reasonable* *offer*

*Call John 361-727-7786*


----------

